# Runways



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Often wondered, now I know.

Terry


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> Often wondered, now I know.
> 
> Terry


No you don't cause it is wrong. I will get back later.

Alan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cherekee said:


> No you don't cause it is wrong. I will get back later.
> 
> Alan


Well I hope are Pilot back home on Tuesday is informed.

Terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes!....it's wrong....they missed the 'Stop' sign at the other end!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

EJB said:


> Yes!....it's wrong....they missed the 'Stop' sign at the other end!


We'll never know as Cherekee appears to have crash landed. :grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Is that where the old saying comes from? “Make sure you keep it on the black” 😂


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> No you don't cause it is wrong. I will get back later.
> 
> Alan


Hello Terry,

Sorry for delay busy yesterday getting the Rapido sorted. Stop/Start alarm reset due to faulty Exhaust Gas Sensor. Seems to happen when one gets to 2000 miles from new so says Fiat Forum and mine did. Wonder why that happens?

Anyway back to runways,

Looks like I was wrong in my reply. Most of the markers were correct but the "Blast Pad" got me. Never heard it being called that before. I had always understood it was the overrun area when landing from the other end and now they put a stopping EMAS area beyond at some airfields.

Never needed a Blast Pad or overrun area in my little Cherokee so what do I know:frown2:

Cheers

Alan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alan whilst my interest was piqued I found a little light reading, I like the help given by the PAPI lights, are they operational for smaller planes?

https://www.aviationnepal.com/runway-centerline-lights-details-of-5-other-runway-lighting-explained/

Terry


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Yes Terry they are but only as a guide because they are normally set at a 3 deg angle up the approach which is the normal decent taken by passenger aircraft (same as the ILS decent path) but us tiddlers approach at a different angle depending on the circuit etc. They give a good indication when about 1/2 mile from touchdown 2 reds-2 whites. You do not normally like/want to see 4 reds. 4 whites are OK but only if the runway is long.

You will like this then. Throw away all you have read. The touch down point is 150 ft in from the end and the aiming point is half way up the FACING slope/wall at the end of the runway and the top of the runway is 219 ft higher then the bottom and the runway is only just over 500 mtrs long and decision time is just under a mile out after that you are committed.

Concentrates the mind I can tell you.






Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cherekee said:


> Yes Terry they are but only as a guide because they are normally set at a 3 deg angle up the approach which is the normal decent taken by passenger aircraft (same as the ILS decent path) but us tiddlers approach at a different angle depending on the circuit etc. They give a good indication when about 1/2 mile from touchdown 2 reds-2 whites. You do not normally like/want to see 4 reds. 4 whites are OK but only if the runway is long.
> 
> You will like this then. Throw away all you have read. The touch down point is 150 ft in from the end and the aiming point is half way up the FACING slope/wall at the end of the runway and the top of the runway is 219 ft higher then the bottom and the runway is only just over 500 mtrs long and decision time is just under a mile out after that you are committed.
> 
> ...


Interesting that the C172 had to open the throttle to get up the slope.

Tyrolean Airways (Austrian) used to operate a DeHavilland Dash 7 into there on a scheduled flight. I doubt they needed power to taxi in.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Interesting that the C172 had to open the throttle to get up the slope.
> 
> Tyrolean Airways (Austrian) used to operate a DeHavilland Dash 7 into there on a scheduled flight. I doubt they needed power to taxi in.


You land a C172 ON APPROACH POWER as in the flare the runway comes up to meet you which is different and then yes full power to get to the top.

And the Dash 7 here.


----------

